# Been Gone Too Long!



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

:wave: Hey Ya'll! Good to see so many still here and welcome to all the new faces here. Been busy trying to survive in this rough economy as so many others have also done. My lappy finally died of vibration damage due to riding all those long miles in my rig. (Maybe that is why I have so many akes and pains?) I would like to asure all that my absence was not due to anything here but a lack of fundage to have internet service and a working computer. The good news is that my son (ags131) and I have put together a nice computer, the specs of which I will add to my profile at a later date. I have transfered to Longview, Texas. (About 40 miles west of Shreveport, La. on Interstate 20) Work is better but still not where I would like it to be. I am currently on the road posting from a motel lobby pc. I will soon have internet access at my new home, and look foreward to continuing old freindships while making a bunch of new ones. And to all our vets out there: THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Welcome back to the forum. Glad you are settled in now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome back Adam!!

I remember the name from some time back. Good to see you again!!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

back, 

I am one of the new ones since you were busy moving - I enjoy the forum and have already made some friends here.

best regards,


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Welcome back Adam, it's been a while since we heard from you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

welcome back


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, it has been a while.

Welcome back Adam :smile:

.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great to see you back Adam :wave:

I thought American trucks had those curly things called springs fitted on 'em, to stop the vibrations???










:grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Adam, great to see you back again!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great to have you back . . still driving the big rigs?


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi adam I am a new face. Welcome


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Adam, welcome back lol.

I am also a new face (well, very active since Jan 2010) but you will see me a lot if your around the Offline Section.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Adam. I've seen you around here before. Welcome back!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Great to see you back Adam :wave:
> 
> I thought American trucks had those curly things called springs fitted on 'em, to stop the vibrations???
> 
> ...


Well WereBo they do but some of the roads need work badly, the others are congested with construction! :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks to all. Glad I was not forgotten. And yes I am still driving but not full time like before. I work for an Industrial Cleaning Company and I drive the big rigs and Vaccume trucks.


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

This was my Motor Home, a bit different to your work rig *ashumann12*









55ft long with a Subaru RV in the trailer.

I sold it recently after touring in it for 3 years around OZ. Don't miss the service accounts, big upkeep. Swagman with a 210HP Cummins Diesel rear pusher.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Those lower trucks look like Frac units???


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

tallin said:


> This was my Motor Home, a bit different to your work rig *ashumann12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks huge.

Suppose it is cheaper then rent and stuff though


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Wow, that looks huge.
> 
> Suppose it is cheaper then rent and stuff though


No, Red, that is why I sold it, it is the other way around....Diesel is around $1.60 a litre here too which did not help although I got good fuel consumption out of a tank full....

It was an experience, one I do not regret, but time to move on...

kind regards,


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Those lower trucks look like Frac units???


Good Eye! They are various size water pumps from 1300 horse power up to 2250 hp pumps. we use them in fracing gas wells, coke cutting, washing recovery boilers in paper mills, and anything else that requires 10,000psi and up to 700gal of water a min.

and tallin: My Dad retired from Cummins, I grew up around trucks and parts. I knew what a fuel injector looked like before I knew what it did! :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I thought so . . In my wasted youth, I was a on a frac crew with Halliburton . . the rigs looked familiar!!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

So you may have heard of our comp. HYDROVAC services inc. We do much the same work, but not as big as Halliburton or schullumberger.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

tallin said:


> No, Red, that is why I sold it, it is the other way around....Diesel is around $1.60 a litre here too which did not help although I got good fuel consumption out of a tank full....
> 
> It was an experience, one I do not regret, but time to move on...
> 
> kind regards,


Glad to hear.

I was talking about overheads such as Insurance, Morgage/rent, Tax, Upkeep, Home improvements, Electricity useage costs, Heating costs etc etc

Was it cosy though?


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes *Red*, very cosy, just as expensive to upkeep as a large home and just as comfortable.









You should have seen the MH service invoices, frightened me to death in the end. Swagman are custom built for each customer, no two are the same.

Ours was 2001 model, the second Australis (current model then) off the factory floor on the Gold Coast Qld.

kind regards,


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

ashumann12 said:


> So you may have heard of our comp. HYDROVAC services inc. We do much the same work, but not as big as Halliburton or schullumberger.


I have heard of them!! The company I retired from had operations in Aus on and off for 20 years.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats cool. I'm looking into a job with a compeditor doing industrial cleaning inside nuclear power plants. Pay is much better, and I already hold several security clearances, and have past experience in nuclear plants.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

ashumann12 said:


> Thats cool. I'm looking into a job with a compeditor doing industrial cleaning inside nuclear power plants. Pay is much better, and I already hold several security clearances, and have past experience in nuclear plants.


Wow.

Is there any risks to performing that task though?


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

As with any job, there are safety concerns. Radiation being one but safety protocols are in place to prevent those types of accidents. Water cuts are our biggest concern. 10,000 psi water can cut through bone leaving you without a hand, foot, or eye. But again, proper PPE and following procedures, limit that risk as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome Back, Adam.

John


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

ashumann12 said:


> .............
> 
> 10,000 psi water can cut through bone leaving you without a hand, foot, or eye. But again, proper PPE and following procedures, limit that risk as well.


I could do with one of those, to 'discourage' the pigeons around my way.... :grin:


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

WereBo said:


> I could do with one of those, to 'discourage' the pigeons around my way.... :grin:


Your a real whit *Werebo.* :laugh:

Haven't you got a shotgun?

kind regards,


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sadly, we're not allowed to have them, even kids 'pea-shooters' are frowned upon :sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I'm the only one that likes Pigeons! 

Also, when you say 'cleaning' in a nuclear plant, do you mean like janitorial work?


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

No not quite. We clean pipe systems that supply cooling water.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cooling water?

So, did you get the job or are you still considering it?


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

From what I understand, there are two closed loops of water. One of which is heated by the core to create steam. That first loop then heats the second loop that powers the steam generators. This way the irratiated water stays in the first loop thus not contaminating the generator and secondary piping systems. Someone else might be able to better explain.

And no have not taken job yet. Am busy here in Mansfield, La. and have not made it back to Alabama to discuss the terms face to face.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck anyway mate.

Also Werebo, just lob a bit of food as far as possible. Works for me usually


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Adam - if you're working at a nuclear plant, do they have any daffodils that glow in the dark? Mrs WereBo reckons that would look really cool on our balcony :grin:

@ Redeye - I tried that, but it just attracts more of 'em, they 'gang up' on my block of flats :sigh:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Chuck Rice at them :grin:

I heard it makes them pop xD


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going on an expedition tomorrow for a kid's pump-action water pistol thingy - I've seen kids around here with them, but some of the kids have sturdier-looking ones with a longer range and water-capacity - I'm gonna be sat out in the sun on my balcony, waiting for the little b*ggers :grin:


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

> I'm gonna be sat out in the sun on my balcony, waiting for the little b*ggers


Don't forget your Laptop or your point count will drop *Werebo.*







You got sun there for a change.....:wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

:lol:

I think this thread has gone too off-topic now...

Welcome back anyway ashu


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think this thread has gone too off-topic now...
> 
> Welcome back anyway ashu


I agree, let's stop it and get on with some useful work...that is you and I *Redeye* I am talking about.









Cheers,


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

tallin said:


> I agree, let's stop it and get on with some useful work...that is you and I *Redeye* I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmm, I never have done any before.

Does that mean I have to start? :grin:

You enjoying being a Tech Tallin?


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Ummmmmm, I never have done any before.
> 
> Does that mean I have to start? :grin:
> 
> You enjoying being a Tech Tallin?


What have you not done before Red? If you mean useful work, I don't believe you.

Being a tech on here is a honour I did not expect to be honest, with so much talent at TSF. However, I do have Mod and tech status on some other forums I assist on. It is a big responsibility on a forum this size which I must say I have not worked on before.....didn't like large forums, but have changed my mind. :wave: the friendly folk have a lot to do with my decision to be here.

Best regards,


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dai runs on an invitation system so you must have stood out to be a Hardware Tech.

I was joking about not doing anything useful, I am honoured to be a Games Team tech and you are right about everyone being friendly.

TSF is the right example of a forum - helpful, a community and doesn't get into flaming wars but has healthy debates.

It may be big but that provides with it a healthy challenge :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome back Adam....would you care to say..:rippedhan..?? It appears that..:hijacked:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Opps, due to my 50 tabs open, I thought this was Tallin's Tech thread :S

Sorry Adam and Marc :S


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome bck - good to see you again :grin::grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hijacked, no way I have anti-terrorist security enabled. This flight is free to roam! :grin: Thanks Horse et al! I really missed this place!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Great photo..... thought I'd like to say that here as no comments on *"Post a photo of yourself"* sub- forum encouraged....


> Or to call in an air strike, depends on my mood!


 Not only good looking, but witty too.

Take care,


----------

